# Pct-need help fast



## YOUTH (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi, today i was going to start a test/deca cycle. I pinned 500mg of test e only.

When i came back from gym i found out that my parents died in a car accident and i just can't continue a cycle because i need a break.

I have nolvadex only in hand. Is it ok after 2 weeks from now to start taking 20mg for 4 weeks every day and use natural testosterone boosters like spiruline?

Please, i need your help fast. Any idea fast am i going to recover since i pinned only once?

Thank you!


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2019)

Suck it out like a snake bite!!!  :32 (18):

I'm guessing that you'll be fine and will recover from just a single injection. I wouldn't personally do anything.

And I'm very sorry for your terrible loss. I can't even imagine what you're going through.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 22, 2019)

Most likely you will recover with no help as ch said.... there is no need to pct from a single injection. I am sorry to hear about your parents. Keep your head up man.


----------



## YOUTH (Jul 22, 2019)

Do you have any idea how much in % would reduce my natural testosterone and for how long? Also, is there a chance to lose muscle mass?


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2019)

You'll probably feel good(situation notwithstanding) for a couple of weeks, then probably feel a little blecchhhh for a couple of weeks until your natural production kicks back on. There will probably be that short lag period.

You won't lose any muscle. Just keep eating and training properly.


----------



## YOUTH (Jul 22, 2019)

About anti estrogens. Should i take 0.25mg of adex only once just to be sure?


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2019)

Stop it crazy person!!!

Don't do anything. Just pretend that you never took the shot.


----------



## YOUTH (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you for your time! I will consider everything you told me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 23, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. Just stop and do nothing. You’ll be fine.


----------



## Mythos (Jul 23, 2019)

YOUTH said:


> Hi, today i was going to start a test/deca cycle. I pinned 500mg of test e only.
> 
> When i came back from gym i found out that my parents died in a car accident and i just can't continue a cycle because i need a break.
> 
> ...



Yeah you should be fine with no pct..one shot of 500 test E, you probably wouldn't see much supression. Whatever you do, don't take any AI.. You will crash yourself for sure. 
Also Jesus dude sorry about your parents.. Terrible.


----------



## Jin (Jul 23, 2019)

That’s  terrible tragedy. Focus on your family obligations and don’t sweat any PCT.


----------



## Merlin (Jul 24, 2019)

Im sorry for your loss. Should be good with no PCT just check bloods in like 4 weeks.


----------

